# Toe Surgery



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Anyone here ever have surgery on a toe? Went to podiatrist who told me that my second toe is not aligned corrected and is just a hair longer, which is not visible, than my big toe. The incorrect alignment is causing me pain on the bottom of my foot when I walk. So he wants to go in, shorten the toe slightly and realign the toe. I have not heard of any of this before so all the information is new to me. However, in researching I am finding it hard to find people who have had this surgery. My concern is if it will actually work and the pain will be eliminated or will is cause some other issue. Please share your story.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Having a 2d toe that is much longer is called, Mortons Toe

That itself, is not a problem.

If your big toe wraps around the second toe, that is a big problem.
Wearing high heels or tight shoes for years, can lead to this.

Surgery helps, but you will need to wear a large especially made big boot to allow your foot to heal.

I know two ladies who had this done

They shorten the tendon on one side of the toe, or break the toe (toes) to attain the alignment needed.

Not fun


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmm. My second toes on each foot are slightly longer than my big toes and the only time it affects me is when I'm running or playing basketball because my toes will impact the front of my running or basketball shoes. Sometimes I get black and blue toenails from this happening but it never affects the bottom of my foot when I walk. I think it wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion before going through with surgery.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

When you look at my toes they look just fine and in shoes I do not feel the second toe touching the top of my shoe. I used to be a runner, no issues. If I curl my toes all toes are in alignment except this one. As soon as you curl the toe it moves towards the big toe and it does the same when I walk. The toe is slightly slanted when I step and the joint where the toe joins the foot gives me pain.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I would get a second opinion. It is odd that you had no issues when a runner. How long has this condition persisted and was there an injury or incident you can recall prior? Perhaps there is an orthotic device (toe splint?) that could alleviate pain.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

The problem has been off and on for about 10 years. I did stop running but not because of the foot. No injury that I am aware of. Some sort of splint that helps keep the toe in place is worth a try.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I have had hammer toe correction, sound similar surgery. Cut bone and shortened and wired back together.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

AVR1962 said:


> Anyone here ever have surgery on a toe? Went to podiatrist who told me that my second toe is not aligned corrected and is just a hair longer, which is not visible, than my big toe. The incorrect alignment is causing me pain on the bottom of my foot when I walk. So he wants to go in, shorten the toe slightly and realign the toe. I have not heard of any of this before so all the information is new to me. However, in researching I am finding it hard to find people who have had this surgery. My concern is if it will actually work and the pain will be eliminated or will is cause some other issue. Please share your story.


Get a second opinion from another podiatrist. I have two toe bones fused together below the toe causing me cramps and swelling periodically, but mine didn't see any reason to go under the knife. Also, my second toe is quite a bit longer than my big toe and this is fairly common and unless you have trouble getting shoes to fit, I see no reason to amputate the end of your toe or whatever. He sounds a little knife-happy to me $$$$. Just see another and don't even tell him about the first so they don't confer. He might see it in a database, but probably not the details. Longer second toe should not be an issue enough to cut it back.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Get a second opinion from another podiatrist. I have two toe bones fused together below the toe causing me cramps and swelling periodically, but mine didn't see any reason to go under the knife. Also, my second toe is quite a bit longer than my big toe and this is fairly common and unless you have trouble getting shoes to fit, I see no reason to amputate the end of your toe or whatever. He sounds a little knife-happy to me $$$$. Just see another and don't even tell him about the first so they don't confer. He might see it in a database, but probably not the details. Longer second toe should not be an issue enough to cut it back.


After looking at videos and hearing how surgery did not help many I have decided against the surgery.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Would it help if you went up a half size? The shoe will only be 1/8th inch longer but may be just enough to relieve any pressure on that toe.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

AVR1962 said:


> After looking at videos and hearing how surgery did not help many I have decided against the surgery.


You still might get a second opinion just in case they could help solve that part that hurts. I also believe there could be some sort of shoe insert or just shoe that might make it easier. I got some Arch Fit Skechers that are the most comfortable shoes I've ever had. They just had them for the last couple of years and I didn't find Skechers at all comfortable before, so it's this one certain type, Arch Fit.

I think you should go to a different podiatrist and maybe they could recommend what type of insert might take the pressure off of that. There are all kinds to relieve pressure on all parts of your feet and you could also take a full one and cut a hole out where your foot is bothering you to make it to where it wasn't getting as much pressure. But don't give up on a podiatrist.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I assume you went to the podiatrist in the first place because of a problem. Hence, the diagnosis of the toe anomaly. 
Therefore the questions you need to answer for yourself are:
1. Is this diagnosis likely the explanation of the problem I went to the podiatrist for in the first place?
2. If so, what are the options for treatment, and what are the likely outcomes for each option? (That includes the outcome if you do nothing---can it worsen?)
3. If it is not the likely explanation, what are the alternative explanations?

A second opinion is a good place to start.

Not sure I would make a decision on a video alone.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Morton’s toe is very common, I have it about 2-3mm on each foot. No big deal.


----------



## evelyco (Nov 10, 2021)

In general, it takes a minimum of three months — and maybe even up to six months — for the pain to go away. And while you may be pain-free, it can take up to a year to regain full mobility and function. After any surgery, you must be patient and wait until the pain disappears. For example, after attending nose surgery by Dr. Andres Bustillo, I had to wait three weeks until my face returned to normal and the pain went away. We need happiness because we are lucky and don't have diseases; even surgeries can't help with getting rid of the pain.


----------

